
Ruby 2.7 – Numbered Parameters - freedomben
https://medium.com/@baweaver/ruby-2-7-numbered-parameters-3f5c06a55fe4
======
aboutruby
Just installed ruby-head (ruby 2.7.0dev (2019-03-18 trunk 67296)) and it works
very well!

